# Mysterious killer, how to restore my tank?



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

So it would appear I have some sort of mysterious killer in my 50g tank.

Tank Stats:

Tank life - 5 yrs
50g
eco complete substrate and moon sand, drift wood and lava rock
20+ crypt wendtii, 4 anubias and a little dwarf sag
1 50 biowheel and 1 tom rapid mini canister and 1 50g rated sponge filter
heater set to 80F


I do 2-3 water changes a week of 50%

Tank WAS stocked with 12 angelfish, 6 electric blue rams, 6 longfin zebra danios, 3 longfin bristlenose.

(Note all these fish were juvie size and just in the tank to grow out, not even close to full adult size.)



Story:

About 3 weeks ago, my girlfriend bought 12 angelfish from a store (Wont mention name). I added them to the tank, not thinking to quarentine them or anything as I have never really had issues with this store. About a week ago, I noticed a dead angelfish, I removed it thinking it was a fluke death.

The next day I found a blue ram, and 2 more angels dead. At this point I knew something was up, I quickly did a 80% water change. I Rushed to the store and picked up some Seachem Polyguard, dosed the tank as specified on the package.

Day 3 a zebra danio, angel, ram and bristlenose dead.

Day 4-5 I lost more fish, but I figured I had to let the polygaurd do its thing. 

Day 6 I got fed up and bought some API General cure, did a 50% WC and dosed the tank with this.

Well, day 8 is here and I am now down to, 1 angelfish, 3 zebra danios, 1 bristlenose and some assasian snails.

They are in a 10g tank now dosed with polygaurd and I am hoping they make it.


SIGNS OF INFECTION:

NOTHING AT ALL, I see no visual harm outside on the fish, I don't see worms from the anal region, no inflamed gills, fish are not acting weird, nothing...


Question:

How can I go about making this tank safe again?

What I have done is cranked the heat to 89F in hopes to kill anything in the tank, If I lose my plants so be it. Will this be enough to give me the assurance any parasite or bacteria will be killed? I will leave the tank for 1-2 weeks at this temp if needed.

OR

Will I need to go to extremes to be sure? I'm talking about soaking everything in a steaming hot bath of water in my laundry tub. Bleaching empty tank, bleaching the filters and running them in a bleach water mix. I might even throw all my substrate in a roasting pan and in the oven at 400f 

OR 

Is there another easier way of going and doing this?


Thanks everyone for the help, I really am lost and just want to make this tank a nice planted tank again for my new gold rams (Already laying eggs after being home for 2 days in a 20long!!! )


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Raising the temp is a good idea, did you add any salt? Maybe look into medicated food? Did you test your water?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

My thoughts:

* Even though this is a good sized tank, perhaps you had an ammonia spike when you added all of the angelfish from your girlfriend and it overwhelmed the tank. Die off took place and now the tank has stabilized ?

* Notwithstanding my aforementioned statement, IMO you are doing way too much unnecessary water changing. _(2-3 water changes a week of 50%)
_
Unless the replacement water has been fully cleared of tap water additives or you are using RO, you may be adding chlorine, etc 
I change 10% once a week on my 55 gallon overstocked system


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

My guess is ammonia spike as well.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

I'm sorry I forgot to mention my parameters!!!

I did think ammonia spike might of been the cause, but when I tested on day 2 of the die offs I read

Ammonia 0ppm
nitrite 0ppm
nitrate 5ppm
PH 7.4

Also, the reason I was doing such large water changes is for growth, I notice my pleco's in my 40g breeder grow much slower getting 20% WC once a week, my growth rate on the 50g is almost double that of the 40g.


Perhaps there was a small spike that got them all sick?  If so, I would prefer to know thats what cause my die off rather than a parasite.

I will test the water again today and check parameters, maybe throw in a guppy for a week and see how he does.

EDIT:

Sorry bullet, I forgot to also add, I pump water into a 50g barrel the day prior, throw in a cap of PRIME, grab the python the next day drain my 50g tank and then pump water from the barrel into the tank. I only do this for grow out tanks since the W/C is so large. My smaller changed of 20% weekly on breeding tanks are just straight from the tap with a cap of prime.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

*Update!!!! ?????*

Okay, so I was testing again and my parameters read:

0ppm ammonia
0ppm nitrite 
10 ppm nitrate
7.6 ph

now, I noticed on my anubias nana plants these tiny small clear balls, they were floating about 1mm above the leaf, they are secured to the leaf by this almost invisible little line. I see a bunch attached to the leaves. These were not here 3 days ago (Last time i checked plants)

I have a picture, camera won't focus any better, sorry for the crappy pic. Site won't let me upload so heres the link:



http://imgur.com/uhveKCP


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Not sure what is was, but quarantining is definitely a must. It ensures that all your existing fish stay healthy and new fish can get used to the new environment


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Sorry about your tank, goodluck getting it sorted and back up and running


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm stumped. How are the fish doing in qt? I feel for you these types of things can be so frustrating.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

planter said:


> I'm stumped. How are the fish doing in qt? I feel for you these types of things can be so frustrating.


All angels are now dead, have a bushynose and 2 longfin danios left...

Talked to a friend who purchased some angels from the same place, and he lost his tank after a month also, he had a school of 200 neon tetras wiped out. Nothing he tried worked 

Yesterday I baked all the substrate, wood and lava rock for 2 hours at 400F.

I then filled the empty tank with HOT water (130F) and poured in half a bottle of bleach, ran the filters and let sit for 2 hours.

Everything is set back up like normal now and I am starting the cycle process again, going to buy a ton of plants this week. Might add a few ghost shrimp to see how they do.

All in all, I have no idea what happened here, but I hope my clean of the tank got every last bit of it!

Thanks all for the advice and suggestions! Will update when fish are added! (Tank will just be plants, a bushynose and 4 gold rams for breeding)


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

wow I wonder what the hell came with those angels.

Hey if you need plants when you start back up again I'll be happy to donate some to get you going again.

PM me if your interested.



Splak said:


> All angels are now dead, have a bushynose and 2 longfin danios left...
> 
> Talked to a friend who purchased some angels from the same place, and he lost his tank after a month also, he had a school of 200 neon tetras wiped out. Nothing he tried worked
> 
> ...


----------

